
Trump needs tech to achieve his vision. But Silicon Valley isn't having it - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/24/silicon-valley-fights-donald-trump-peter-thiel-palantir
======
SixSigma
The Guardian really should stop speculating, they aren't very good at it.

Here's why Donald Trump won't win the Republican presidential nomination
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/22/donald-
trump...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/22/donald-trump-wont-
win-republican-presidential-nomination)

Trump won’t win. In fact, the US could be on the brink of a liberal
renaissance
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jun/11/trump-...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jun/11/trump-
cant-win-election-america-political-earthquake)

Trump won’t rule out withdrawal [https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/live/2016/jul/07/donald-...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/live/2016/jul/07/donald-trump-presidency-withdrawal)

Donald Trump won't be president, says Barack Obama
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/video/2016/feb/17/donald...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/video/2016/feb/17/donald-trump-wont-be-president-says-barack-obama-video)

Don’t worry, Donald Trump won’t win. But I’ll sure miss him when he’s gone
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/aug/06/donald...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/aug/06/donald-
trump-win-republican-debate)

The Guardian view on America’s choice: Don’t vote for Trump. Elect Clinton
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/07/the-
gu...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/07/the-guardian-
view-on-americas-choice-dont-vote-for-trump-elect-clinton)

How does the electoral college vote work – and can it stop Trump?
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/18/how-the-
elec...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/18/how-the-electoral-
college-works-donald-trump)

How Trump won the election: volatility and a common touch
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/09/how-did-
dona...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/09/how-did-donald-trump-
win-analysis)

